# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vriendin Zwanger?

## Raikkonen

Hallo
ik zit met een probleem en wil graag dat jullie me kunnen helpen
het om het volgende
vorige week hadden we sex en was de condoom gescheurt maar nu heeft ze veel buikpijn en ze plast raar is me vriendin zwanger of niet ?
ze is wel aan de pil

Hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen

Raikkonen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Heeft je vriendin na de seks waarbij het condoom scheurde de morning after pil geslikt?
Zoiezo dan is de kans klein. Maar eerlijk gezegt denk ik ook niet dat ze zwanger is, normaal gesproken zorgt de pil ervoor dat je vriendin niet zwanger wordt. 
Moet ze misschien binnenkort ongesteld worden? Dat zou namelijk de buikpijn en het rare plassen kunnen verklaren.

Gr Sylvia

----------

